# [Hivemind]-Lets all dance through the lily's barefoot...



## ASH (May 13, 2004)

Here is our new hivemind thread... explain yourself in one word... then carry on.


----------



## ASH (May 13, 2004)

Unexpected... 

thats my one word explination.

Now to carry on...
Can I just say that kids are so cute... My 1 yr old is making a huge mess by pulling all of bags out of our bag drawer and he is squealing with delight at each one.  
Now i feel like Kathy lee. Always droneing on about my kids...


----------



## Dimwhit (May 13, 2004)

Geek

My kids are cute, too. Just check my avatar for proof.  And it's a good thing their cute, cause sometimes they make me so stinkin' mad I just want to...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 13, 2004)

One word for me?

Hm.

I'd say "Mysterious", but that has too much of a positive connotation... How about "Ambivalent".

Edit: Kids Shmids.

:\


----------



## diaglo (May 13, 2004)

DINK

dual income no kids.


----------



## the Jester (May 13, 2004)

Gamer.

More than anything else.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 13, 2004)

Beer.  

mmmm, beeer...


----------



## the Jester (May 13, 2004)

Hi, Sir O!  How are ya?

Haven't seen you around much lately...


----------



## ASH (May 13, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Beer.
> 
> mmmm, beeer...





Its good to have you back.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

Unexplainable.

Cause, well.. it's hard to explain.  I do have a logic to my actions.  It's just not the most linear logic.

Enworld seems to be back up at some modicum of speed.


----------



## Darkness (May 13, 2004)

Fast.

Mentally, verbally and physically.

Sometimes _too_ fast; I can't really slow down or relax most of the time.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

hello darkness.

My earlier post came too soon, but the boards seem to be doing better now that they're turned back on again.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 13, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Fast.
> 
> Mentally, verbally and physically.
> 
> Sometimes _too_ fast; I can't really slow down or relax most of the time.



 why didn't you answer first, then?


----------



## Crothian (May 13, 2004)

silent


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> silent



 I would have thought "Typing"


----------



## the Jester (May 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> silent




HAW!


----------



## Crothian (May 13, 2004)

how little you all know me.....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 14, 2004)

Greetings hivers, how goes it?


----------



## Dungannon (May 14, 2004)

Evening, Hive.

One-word explanation of me?  That'd be...ordinary.

And I can vouch for Crothian being the silent type.  He's still a heck of a nice guy, though, and a good friend.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

Thanks, Dungannon

Things are good, it's nice and cool here and ...surprise...suprise...I'm working on a review


----------



## orchid blossom (May 14, 2004)

Oh, the one word explanation.  Hmmmmm, multifaceted.  How's _that_ for a word?


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

that's good, now just explain how it fits


----------



## orchid blossom (May 14, 2004)

I couldn't think of just one word, so I used a word that encompasses many different things.  I'm weird like that.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

so, you did think of one word then?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 14, 2004)

Eventually.  I'd have said creative, but I seem to have lots of impulses with little talent.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

better then lots of talent with little impulses


----------



## orchid blossom (May 14, 2004)

Hmmm, I suppose that's true.  My latest try is floorcloths.  Since you can use stamps, stencils, and geometric designs, you just need to be able to plan.  No requirement to be a great painter.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

what are floorclothes?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 14, 2004)

Floorcloths are canvas, double primed then painted with whatever design you like.  They are hemmed and then varnished with several coats of polyurethane.  They are then used just the same way you would a rug.  You can make any size you like, room sized or sized for a throw rug.  They are great for floors that aren't carpeted, and are very easy to clean.  They were widely used in the 18th and 19th centuries before carpeting became affordable.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

that's really cool...you any good?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 14, 2004)

I need to get better tools before I can say for sure.  But the one I made for my mother turned out really well.  Right now I'm using a method to hem that uses double stick carpet tape.  I want to get a sewing machine so I can make really nice hems.  

But yes, I think when I have the time and space, I do a very good job.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

Wow, that's very good.  Its good to be crafty


----------



## orchid blossom (May 14, 2004)

Our cat Cassie is sitting in the kitchen meowing at the leftover pizza on the counter.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

mmmm...pizza...haven't had that in ages.....damn my spare tire.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's really cool...you any good?




Hey. she didn't respond with negative comments.  That's improvement.

She's quite good, in my opinion.  And cute.  But she doesn't like being called that.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

good or cute?  Because I'm fairly certain I'm not allowed to call her cute....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

she doesn't like the word cute being applied to her.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

well, she's safe from me.  You don't call your buddy's girl cute.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

she's silly. she considers cute to be something you call ducks or kittens.

course, she doesn't believe me when i call her beautiful either.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

I understand what she means...she's wrong, but I get her connection


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

Well.. Frasier is almost over.  Decent episode, though I really haven't watched it much in the ast couple of years.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

Hmm.. I just realized I could probably take on that Dragon, since I'm doing so well against the Minotaur King.

Course, that would require someone to make him stop chasing Pigeon.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

didn't watch Frasier, watched the clip show but CSI wins out over the finalely


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

orchid generally has reign over the tv when it comes to thursday nights.  actually, most nights, cause I wouldn't turn it on for much.  Just Angel, Law & Order, SVU, & Masterpiece Theater.

So she had the clips show on when I got home from a lecture tonight.  I got the computer, so it didn't phase me much as to what was on.

I always used to enjoy Frasier, I just don't actively seek out watching sitcoms.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

either do I, I actually try to watch less tV then I used to.  TV co operates since it plays all that crappy reality stuff


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

thank the gods orchid doesn't go in for the reality shows.  I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that's grounds for divorce anyway


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

probably.  course, ya gotta be married to get divorced


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

ya, but sometimes you get married without ever knowing it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

ah, yes. Common law marriage.  what is that? 5 years?

the getting drunk in vegas version isn't likely for me.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

I don't know....Orchid is one crafty lady...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

she is indeed.  She is mighty with the crafts.  the beading and the floorcloths and such.


----------



## Tallok (May 14, 2004)

'ey everyone! I"m here kinda sortof. whatever this collection of digital data is. or whereever. or even ifever.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

'ello Tallok.

Another fun day in Portland?


----------



## Ashwyn (May 14, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> ah, yes. Common law marriage.  what is that? 5 years?



Seven, here. I watched the last Frasier, since I used to make it a point to watch the new episodes. I wanted to see how they finished it up. Pretty good, I suppose.


----------



## Maldur (May 14, 2004)

he ho!

I think there are only two things worth watching on tv.

Top Gear, the best carshow on this side of the known galaxy

and Scrapheap, just because (and Krython presents it)


----------



## orchid blossom (May 14, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Seven, here. I watched the last Frasier, since I used to make it a point to watch the new episodes. I wanted to see how they finished it up. Pretty good, I suppose.




That's pretty much why I watched it.  I haven't for the last couple years, but I wanted to see how they finished it up.

As for my TV watching, since Ao is on the computer most of the time, I have to find something to do.  I listen to music all day at work, so I'm ready for a break from that, and if I try to read a book people and cats bother me.  The cats like to try to play with the beading thread, and floorcloth work requires lots of setup and if I'm painting, drying time.  Thus, TV.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 14, 2004)

Well, today you can see the danish royal wedding so don't say there is never anything good on the tele.


----------



## diaglo (May 14, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well.. Frasier is almost over.  Decent episode, though I really haven't watched it much in the ast couple of years.





they made a tv show out of an old Cheers character?   

i'm glad i don't watch tv.


----------



## Darkness (May 14, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Well, today you can see the danish royal wedding so don't say there is never anything good on the tele.



 What time? I think my mom would like to watch or tape it.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 14, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> What time? I think my mom would like to watch or tape it.




It's showing on all the German channels live from about 15:00 CET. The actual wedding starts at 16:00. And the  kiss   will probably be televised at around 17:40.

Also you can check the other thread for live webcasts from the danish tv. Which started hours ago, and will continue til around midnight.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 14, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> they made a tv show out of an old Cheers character?




Actually it's quite good, particulary the first couple of seasons.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

Well... I learned something new.  Common law marriage is indeed 7 years, but it is only recognized in 15 states plus DC.

Alabama
Colorado
District of Columbia
Georgia (if created before 1/97)
Idaho (if created before 1/96)
Iowa
Kansas
Montana
New Hampshire (for inheritance purposes only)
Ohio (if created before 10/91)
Oklahoma
Pennsylvania (if created before 9/03)
Rhode Island
South Carolina
Texas
Utah

Okay, so I was bored.  Morning Hive.  Game day today.  Lots of stuff to do today, I'm guessing.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 14, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> ah, yes. Common law marriage.  what is that? 5 years?




Common law marriage? You mean how much time you have to live with your partner to be considered "married" even if you don't get married? I think it's 2 years (maybe even one) in Canada.

AR


----------



## diaglo (May 14, 2004)

maryland also has some form of common law marriage recognition on the books.


fought and killed my first ogre... woohoo.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

Well, I just asked Morrus to free up the dragon in a thread in meta and he did.  Yeah!

I think I'll see about taking it on.

He was talking about penalties for creating a battle and leaving it.

And wow... 2 years, Altamont?  That's a little scary.  I know of a couple of friends of mine that have cohabitated with the opposite sex for college and most of them aren't involved in relationships with each other.


----------



## the Jester (May 14, 2004)

Morning Hive!

Wow this is a busy gaming week for me.  

Last Sunday- ran halfling game
Wednesday- played in Rob's epic game
Thursday- ran my epic game
Saturday- running my halfling game
Sunday- running my epic game

Heh... gettin' my fix this time, that's for sure...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

that's what I'd call gaming overdose.


----------



## the Jester (May 14, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> that's what I'd call gaming overdose.




No way, just gettin' my fix.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

little gaming for me...for the third straight week no sunday game....the tuesday game this week is also on hold, I'm thinking of just taking an extended break from it for a while and let Leslie start her Vampire game.  THe next Sunday game that we have shall see the thinning of the herd, 8 players and 1 DM is just a little too much for that group.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

I generally don't mind the breaks, but that's mostly because I have a tendancy to get DnD'd out.

Our group really needs to expand their horizons.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

my tuesday group needs to expand their style...I would perfer a grim and gritty game, but they won't go for that.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

Never played grim and gritty.  It'd be something to try...


----------



## the Jester (May 14, 2004)

We're all really enjoying the magnitude of the epic game (it's totally unlike anything I've ever run or played before).  There's great roleplaying in all three groups (both epic games and the halfling game).


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 14, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> And wow... 2 years, Altamont?  That's a little scary.  I know of a couple of friends of mine that have cohabitated with the opposite sex for college and most of them aren't involved in relationships with each other.




I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing. If we're talking about the amount of time a couple has to stay at the same address before being considered as if legally married, then, yes, 2 years.

It's not for roommates. It's for actual couples. But, I guess, if a guy and a girl stayed in the same appartment as roommates, and the guy decides to move out after 2 years, the girl could ask for alimony :\


----------



## diaglo (May 14, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> my tuesday group needs to expand their style...I would perfer a grim and gritty game, but they won't go for that.




i've got room at my table.

of course, it is OD&D. you can't get any more grim and gritty without strapping on foam and beating each other over the head with sticks.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i've got room at my table.
> 
> of course, it is OD&D. you can't get any more grim and gritty without strapping on foam and beating each other over the head with sticks.




The commute by a little much  I have no problem with OD&D, but my grim and gritty is Thieves World, and that's actually a step below Grim and Gritty


----------



## Darkness (May 14, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> It's showing on all the German channels live from about 15:00 CET. The actual wedding starts at 16:00. And the kiss  will probably be televised at around 17:40.



 Ok, she taped it.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

_Laughing on the bus playing games with the faces
She said the man in the gabardine suit was a spy
I said be careful his bowtie is really a camera_


----------



## diaglo (May 14, 2004)

nothing like a little S&G...

_i am a rock
i am an island._


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

_What's that you say Mrs. Robinson? Jumping Joe has left and gone away._

Now they were singer song writers....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

Wheee. Just getting ready ffor the game tonight and such.

Orchid picked herself up a copy of Complete Divine.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

I haven't seen that one yet.  I image I'll pi8ck it up before the months is done though


----------



## ASH (May 14, 2004)

Evening folks.

How is everyone?


----------



## Dungannon (May 14, 2004)

Actually, as a citizen of Maryland I can tell you that Maryland does _not_ have common law marriages.  The state does, however, recognize common law marriages established in other states.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

common law is recongized here, of course get far enough away from the cities and you could be looking at a shot gun wedding!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 14, 2004)

Hi Ash.

We're doing fine here.

The book looks okay.  Haven't had time to look it over.  Really only looked at Divine Crusader and Rainbow Servant so far.  Sides, it's orchid's book, she should get to read it first.


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2004)

bah...you should be reading it and telling me everything


----------



## Angcuru (May 15, 2004)

Shush, Crothian!  You should know by now that you should pay all due respect to women because despite the fact that men hold most of the key positions in society, women are the ones in control, 'cause they have these little ways of enticing men into doing and not doing things in virtually any circumstance.  'Cause they're purty.    

'Sides, that's way too much to type up, and you should be able to get ahold of that info in the first place on your own, Mr. Reviewer.   

AS A SIDE NOTE I have just finished my first week of work for the summer, not sure if I'm working Saturday, but if I do it'll be very nice paycheck-wise, as I'm already into overtime.    

..$...$
...\_/


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

My powers as a reviewer are in the pdf categories, not so much in the print side


----------



## Angcuru (May 15, 2004)

A _likely_ excuse!


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

it's true...i may get some print books for review, but those won't be wizards


----------



## Angcuru (May 15, 2004)

So, you're closing in on the 20,000 post mark there.  Got any sort of celebratory thingy planned?    I think you should change your CST to _Postmaster General_ or the like.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

seriously, not that big deal for me...I passed 20,000 ages ago except PC deleted bunches of posts


----------



## the Jester (May 15, 2004)

What's up, Hive? 

Good evening!  Got home from work, chillin for a bit... took off my work clothes, soon I have to do laundry.  (It can no longer wait for tomorrow.)

How're the rest of us?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 15, 2004)

Evening all.  Still haven't read Complete Divine.  The DM read a good amount of it before the game, though.

Tough game tonight.  Our Cleric, Monk, & Rogue didn't show tonight, so we were stuck going into battle with a bugbear called "Listens to Shadows" seriously damaged.  Tough fight.  In our negotiations, our bard said that we would talk to the shadows for them and tell them to go away.  This was, of course, before he knew what the shadows were.  The bugbear chiefs had every right to be afraid of them.  They were dealing with Nightshades.  We got to talk with a Nightwing.  He said he would leave the bugbears alone in exchange for my Paladin renouncing God, the church, and law.

The fight was brutal, since our archer had silver arrows and our fighter had silversheen, but the rest of us had nothing.  I took care of the shadows okay, but not before they had drained most of the bard's strength, and a good deal of the fighter's.  The Nightwing offered me my companions lives in exchange for my going with him.  Considering what happened to the last guy to take that offer, I decided to go save the sorcerer from the last of the shadows.  Oh, and early on the archer had gotten confused and ran away from the fight, then shot a squirrel several times before coming back.

Brutal, brutal night.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> seriously, not that big deal for me...I passed 20,000 ages ago except PC deleted bunches of posts



 Yah, including 1,500-2,500 of mine.  Not that any of us really care.


----------



## the Jester (May 15, 2004)

Postcount means nothing.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Postcount means nothing.



 You can't fool me. Even if you talk like him, you are not Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

And seriously, aren't we all thankful for that?


----------



## Sniktch (May 15, 2004)

We don't need more than one.

I think I'm gonna wrap up this battle with Kalanyr and then try to make the post office.  My shoulder is still aching, though, so I might decide not to go.  I'd have a go at that poncy paladin if he took off some of his armor


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

Good morning hivers.  How's the day?


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

The day is wet, but I am not.  I'm still trying to decide oif that is a good or bad thing.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I'd have a go at that poncy paladin if he took off some of his armor




Dear Sir,

It is by the power of my faith and convictions that I am defended.  I do beleive even you have gained through my charity, so be bleesed and your day will only improve.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

It's supposed to rain here later today, and then finally cool down.  It's been hot and sticky for the last several days.  I'll be glad when the rain comes through.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

Ya, the rain cooled things down last night.  Actually had to pull out a blanket


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

We were okay once we set up a fan in the bedroom.

Well, we did have some tough fights last night, but we made it through.  My poor character got knocked out twice.  They bad guys always go after the spell-lobbers.  We had a big fight to start, then some intense negotiations and role-playing, then one more big fight.  I had a good time.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

that's really good


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

I probably should be writing up a story hour entry for that session right now, but I'm feeling kinda lazy.


----------



## ASH (May 15, 2004)

The day is doing great here. Its finally sunny out. A few friends and I stayed up very late and played board games, so I am tired. I will be taking the children to a babysitter later tonight, because I need some time away from the monsters.


----------



## Angcuru (May 15, 2004)

Don't feel bad, Orchid, our DM was supposed to post up two short prologues and a write-up of our first session, all of which are already written, about two weeks ago. Still hasn't gotten around to it.  :\   On the upside, it's being posted on the new Story Hour-Type forum at Nutkinland, so there won't be any _special_ dialogue or _intense_ action left out.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

Ah, a reminder of why I don't go to Nutkinland.  Just not my kind of place.

Sounds like fun Ash!  I love board games, but I don't get to play them nearly as much as I'd like.


----------



## Angcuru (May 15, 2004)

Well, it's just posted AT nutkinland. Basically the only reason we're putting it there is so our lazy DM doesn't have to substitute in a bunch of *)(#@$& type things for his NPCs.  Otherwise it's quite tame, content-wise.  It's playing out as a kind of cross between Ruroni Kenshin, Ranma 1/2, Inuyasha, and Tenchi Muyo set in the _Exalted_ setting.


----------



## ASH (May 15, 2004)

We play lots and lots of board games. Since most of Drew's friends dont drink, and the only DM we have is Drew, and since he works so much and helps me out with the kids we are only able to game 1 time a month, we have a few games to play during that spur of the moment bordem.


----------



## ASH (May 15, 2004)

I will go to nutkinland on occasion.  Usually when I am feeling a bit on the fiesty side.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

we did board games a lot last year, but this year it seems to not be happening


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

I can never really remember exactly what people said, so as I'm writing about the game I just leave the cussing out.  And there is plenty at the table.

I wonder about our DM's priorities now and then.  He's been really busy, working 2 jobs, this week going to New Mexico for work, and he arranged his flights to get back in time to game on friday.  I suggested once that if he was having a hard time getting the game together we should go biweekly.  He said no way, lol.  I imagine the game is stress relief for him.  Sometimes I think though, "Dude, take a break, we can miss a week!"


----------



## Angcuru (May 15, 2004)

Our group seems to be lucky if we can game once a month.  Conflicting shedules, unforseen circumstances, etc.  :\   And when we do, most of the time is spent trying to get the DM to stop going off-topic.  Last session we only got about 15 minutes of game into a 4-hour session.


----------



## ASH (May 15, 2004)

That sucks Angcuru... The DM is not the one who goes off topic in our group. Its the rest of the players. We do a pretty good job at getting everyone to stay on topic, but somtimes its hard.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

in one game, the DM hates when people go off topic, but he just seems to encourage it or something.  He reacts follish to off topic and has a hard time getting back on track.  He's really not a good DM.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

Woo hoo!  The rain is here!  Hopefully it'll cool off once it passes.

We tend to just do most of our off-topic stuff right away.  We eat, talk, fool around.  We get started a little late because of it, but it's easier to stay on-topic later since we've gotten a lot of it out of the way.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

WE've tried that, but sometimes the off topic just doesn't go away.  One big problem we have is friends who stop by in the middle of gaming.  They know it interupts, we know it interupts, but no one says anything.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

Well, the rain was just a tease, it looks like a few more hours before we get the relief.  I finally gave it up and turned on the AC.  I'm feeling a lot better already.  I don't do well with the heat, and since we didn't have any buildup, I'm not used to it.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

I'm fine with heat, it the humidity, combinmed with no moving air that gets me.  Cool day here, light rain.....and my Nephew's birthday party later today


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

How old is the nephew?


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

He's ten.  My sister is having the party at an arcade/putt putt/laser tag/ other things place.


----------



## Carnifex (May 15, 2004)

Hivemind, I call on your collective creativity! Very shortly I have a game session this evening, and need some help with some names for a coupla groups in the campaign; check out this thread...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=88334

...and please lend your creativity to my aid!


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

peopole always try to use us.....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

I refuse to be used!  Beside the fact that I'm feeling decidedly uncreative today.  

I never did quite understand big parties for kids.  I suppose cause we didn't have them in my family.  On your birthday you got whatever kind of cake you wanted, and after dinner everyone sang happy birthday and had cake and ice cream.  That was it, and I never wanted anything more.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

I tend to agree, but its what he wanted and I'm not spending for it


----------



## Dungannon (May 15, 2004)

Afternoon all.

Sorry Carnifex.  I'm not feeling too creative right now.

As for the weather, it's clouded up a bit, but the rain appears to be all to the north of us so it's still mighty warm & humid here.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

True, and you can go play cool games that no adult friends will play with you.  Funny how we all pretend to be grown ups.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

except I really don't play video games...I want to putt putt, but it may be closed wit hthe weather


----------



## orchid blossom (May 15, 2004)

Hi Dungannon.  It's getting cooler here, but it's still sticky.  I need to ride my exercise bike today, but I'm waiting for the air to feel a bit better.

I'm not much for video games either, but lazer tag is fun.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And seriously, aren't we all thankful for that?



 Yah. There can be only one, Ohiolander!


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> peopole always try to use us.....



 Good thing they don't realize we aren't very useful for most purposes, eh?


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2004)

you'd think after get kicked out of meta, kicked out of general discussion, that people would realize we are good for nothings...


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2004)

Hey, Xena the warrior princess just won the Eurovision song contest.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you'd think after get kicked out of meta, kicked out of general discussion, that people would realize we are good for nothings...



 Maybe they think that was an advancement for us? Like, getting our own forum?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 15, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hey, Xena the warrior princess just won the Eurovision song contest.



I heard my sister used the same description.

Err, and those guys you sent were the best you could find? 

I'm just glad that Max didn't win. Not because I dislike him, but because I dislike his mentor.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I heard my sister used the same description.



 *nods* The resemblance was uncanny. She had almost the exact same costume, not to mention the attitude. 
The Ukrainian singer, not your sister, that is. That's what I presume anyway. 


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Err, and those guys you sent were the best you could find?



 There's a _reason_ hardly any Austrian musician becomes well-known these days. 
Well, except for DJ Ötzi.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 15, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> She had almost the exact same costume, not to mention the attitude...
> The Ukrainian singer, not your sister, that is. That's what I presume anyway.










			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> There's a _reason_ hardly any Austrian musician becomes well-known these days.
> Well, except for DJ Ötzi.



DJ who? 
Well, you still got a few points.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

THe Hive sleeps...never!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

Wow. just got through all of today's posts.

Evening Hive.  Kinda tired.  I forgot my mother's birthday yesterday.  Yeah, that went over well.

Spent the day doing chores out there, helping move some plants, moving car tires, fencing off part of the duck run to protect one female, and destroying an old gymset.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

not a good birthday to forget....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

not, not really.  but I'm used to her guilt trips.  I do a lot to help her out and I've been rather stressed lately, so I don't feel too bad about forgetting.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

I understand, it can be tough to recall everyone birthdays.  I forget them all the time, but people remind me before the date.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

she's the one that reminds me of things.  of course, she never reminds me of things that involve her.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

Ah, I see that can be a problem.  I'm lucky, my mom doesn't do the guilt trip thing


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

guilt trips run in that family.  it's an artform.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

I've known ones that are like that.  I think after about five or six years that I rarely did family things, people are just happy to have me around.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

Heh. I hardly see most of that family anymore.

They're rather surprised to hear from me at all.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

Hmm... I seem to be powerful enough to take on the Death knight now.  Sweet.

In a long while I might just be able to take on the Balrog.


----------



## the Jester (May 16, 2004)

Just got done gaming...

G'night Hive- one more post for me and I'm to bed!


----------



## randomling (May 16, 2004)

Anybody home?


----------



## the Jester (May 16, 2004)

Morning, randomling... just getting for work over here.


----------



## randomling (May 16, 2004)

Me, I'm a-killin an orc. Or, a-bein killed by an orc. Not sure which, yet.


----------



## randomling (May 16, 2004)

Killed the orc - level 4 monster at level 2! only managed it because I raged! - and am now making money off fluffy pink bunnies. This way I can hopefully pick up longsword & decent armour rather than spending every last penny healing myself.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 16, 2004)

Hi Randomling!  Congrats on the orc killing.  I know Ao enjoys doing that.


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> DJ who?



 That's the spirit.


----------



## Carnifex (May 16, 2004)

My game last night ended up with the 3 5th level PC's in the following situation:

 - They're deep underground in a cavern filled with towering mushroom groves, where they've decided to make camp.

 - One PC is on negative hit points but stable, the other two are both on low single digit hit points. At least one has been infected with disease. They have no form of healing magic whatsoever on them.

 - They have no food.

 - They have no water.

 - They are tired and hungry.

 - They have no camping gear.

 - They don't know exactly where they are.

 - Their last light just went out (their lantern got smashed earlier and they were relying on a _light_ spell cast by someone else).

 - They can hear the howls of the ghul pack that they have been fighting with echoing through the tunnels nearby as the undead begin to close in...


----------



## randomling (May 16, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Hi Randomling!  Congrats on the orc killing.  I know Ao enjoys doing that.



Thanks Orchid! Trying to kill kobolds now. Need RPG-cash...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

Congrats Randomling.  Orc killing is fun.  I've graduated to Death Knights recently.  They're fun to kill too.

Morning all.

Oh, and there, have a little for your healing and equiping fund, Randomling.


----------



## randomling (May 16, 2004)

Thank you!! I was thinking I hadn't killed enough rabbits yet to make that much!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

No problem.  It's nice to actually have excess cash nowadays.  I've been through the whole struggling with the lower levels thing.  Kal, Crothian, & Sniktch helped me out a lot throughout that.


----------



## randomling (May 16, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> No problem.  It's nice to actually have excess cash nowadays.  I've been through the whole struggling with the lower levels thing.  Kal, Crothian, & Sniktch helped me out a lot throughout that.





In case you care, I bought a longsword, some chainmail, a shortsword, and a healing potion, and immediately killed an orc (rage helped). Current tactic: kill bunnies for a bit, kobolds till I get a rage, then go take an orc down...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

Good tactics.  Rages are definitely good for taking down more powerful creatures in single hits to get their cash.  I did that for a while, going back from kobolds to orcs.  once your strength is high enough to be able to deal with a wraith's defense, go on to them.  You take pretty much the same amount of damage from a wraith and an orc, but wraiths give more cash.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

rage don't always help against the balrog...stupid


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 16, 2004)

Well.. when it has a defense of 1000, that's understandable.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

its the HPs that are the problem, since he has 400 more then me


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2004)

I'm fighting orcs right now. (I'm level 6, STR 97, DEF 149) Nasty buggers. I'm gaining only a little more gold than what I have to use up for healing.


----------



## ASH (May 16, 2004)

I am, not fighting anything.   How is the wonderful en hive today...???


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

bored...third sunday in a row...no game....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 16, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> bored...third sunday in a row...no game....





i know the fealing, i've been gaming everyother sunday, and this is the second one i've had to miss because of car trouble. On the upside, i spent the morning getting up to speed oin the WOT pbp that i'm in, and i still have a D20 modern one to chatch up on, not to mention all the othe net stuff i've been missing out on. I guess i'm not technically bored...


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

well one week was someones birthday, so they were getting hammered night before...next week was mothersday and my family is in town so no gaming there, this week the husband wife are on vacation to the carolinas to visit family with their 4 kids.  


I've done 9 reviews in 10 days, so I might do more but a little reviewed out.  My tuesday game this week will be a solo and then I'm going on ENnie Hiatus from running it for a while.  

Got a load of laundry in thwe washer, got the dishwasher going as well...least I'm getting something done...


----------



## Angcuru (May 16, 2004)

Do you often wonder what goes on while you're asleep?  For all you know a bunch of midget gnomes wearing fuscia togas could be having wild parties in your bedroom after fitting you with earplugs.    

SO I had to go get some tires replaced after my brother borrowed my car and got a flat.  Yet another $170 added to my bills that I didn't see coming.   :\  At least he's paying for half of that.  The rest I have to come up with myself.  A whole day's pay down the drain.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 16, 2004)

> I'm going on ENnie Hiatus from running it for a while.




Did they pick judges already? I'm hoping to get in on the action one of these years.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Did they pick judges already? I'm hoping to get in on the action one of these years.




Yes, the judges got picked a few months back.  We have a web page set up here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=ennies

We have gotten some submissions, but the deadline isn't until June 10th and last year like 90% of them came in the last week.


----------



## Angcuru (May 16, 2004)

Well I just bought a bunch of games on ebay, so I'm feeling pretty good.   

Might and Magic 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 7 - Have been wanting for a while

X - Beyond the Frontier,
Descent Freespace + Great War & Silent Threat Expansions,
Archimedian Dynasty,

- I'm a Flight Sim junkie, and I like economical stuff, so they were must haves. 

Plus I've decided to sell a whole lot of old national geographic issues I have lying around, so that should bring in a few bucks.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

those old might and magic games kept me entertained for countless hours....I think I only played up till 4 though.


----------



## Carnifex (May 16, 2004)

I am mind-numbingly bored, possibly as a reaction to revision for the exams I've got coming up this week.

Help.

My brain is fried.


----------



## Angcuru (May 16, 2004)

Just imagine how much fun you can have by running around in a circle until you pass out!


----------



## Carnifex (May 16, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Just imagine how much fun you can have by running around in a circle until you pass out!




My brain is unable to imagine anything that creative at the moment


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 16, 2004)

I've been working too much. Keep nodding off while i'm doing stuff. One full day off and i can't stay awake to make use of it. 

On the upside i just finished catching up on the other pbp i'm still in.


----------



## Angcuru (May 16, 2004)

Would anyone be interested in buying about 80 or so national geographic magazines that I will be selling on eBay shortly?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 16, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Would anyone be interested in buying about 80 or so national geographic magazines that I will be selling on eBay shortly?





Sorry to say, not me, but i'm sure you'll find someone. eBay is like crack to some people, and i'd bet at least one has a thing for national geographic.  


BTW, can anyone tell me what's up with the EN world rpg feature that seems to have popped up on the boards while i was away?


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

It's a game, make up a character, fight other people or bots.  you get gold for posting, but better money from killing things.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2004)

and its only for community supporters...we're cool that way


----------



## Angcuru (May 16, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and its only for community supporters...we're cool that way



All them cheap posters can't get in on our bot-slaying goodness.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 16, 2004)

Sounds cool i'll have to try it out.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 16, 2004)

With the limit break, do you just make up a name for it?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 16, 2004)

and does it matter what you put for hieght and width of you avatar?


----------



## Angcuru (May 16, 2004)

Nope, that's all just fluff/detail.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Nope, that's all just fluff/detail.





Word! Let's see if i can bust up some suckas!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2004)

Seems fun, except for the getting killed part and having no loot to heal enough for more battles.


----------



## Angcuru (May 17, 2004)

what's your char's name?  I can spare some cash


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> what's your char's name?  I can spare some cash





In the spirit of origonality, i've dubbed him Sir Osis of Liver.  

Thanks for the help, life as a ditch digger isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## the Jester (May 17, 2004)

Hullo!

Today will be game *five* in eight days!!!  And four of them from my campaign.  Sheesh- you'd think gaming's all I do.


----------



## Angcuru (May 17, 2004)

70 gold gone your way Osis, use it well.


----------



## Angcuru (May 17, 2004)

Whew, just finished describing all 85 issues of National Geographic.     Now to go grab the digital camera and photograph 'em.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hullo!
> 
> Today will be game *five* in eight days!!!  And four of them from my campaign.  Sheesh- you'd think gaming's all I do.





wow! i can't remeber the last time i gamed that much.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> 70 gold gone your way Osis, use it well.





Thanks! Went to very good use, healed up got some equipment and busted some butt! I think i've got a new addiction.


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2004)

join the club


----------



## Angcuru (May 17, 2004)

Agh.  I just weighed the packages I put those Mags in, and collectively they weigh about 71 1/2 pounds.      That's gonna be some MAJOR shipping costs.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Agh.  I just weighed the packages I put those Mags in, and collectively they weigh about 71 1/2 pounds.      That's gonna be some MAJOR shipping costs.





gurk! that's heavy. You don't have to pay the shipping do you?


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2004)

you should mention that so people know that shipping will be high


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 17, 2004)

Evening hive. got home about half an hour ago or so.  Damn I'm tired.  We went to a local Greek Festival, met friends there, then helped move some stuff in to one of their new rooms.

Long, long day.


----------



## Angcuru (May 17, 2004)

Yeah, the buyer has to pay the shipping on this monstrosity.    Good thing I set it up so that it auto-calculates how much the shipping costs will be.     If it doesn't sell, I'm only out $1.70.  :\   In that case I'll just stash 'em away and try again in a few decades, when the value will have gone up. Hell, If medicine keeps delveloping the way it has, and I live to be over 100 yrs old, they'll qualify as antiques!


----------



## the Jester (May 17, 2004)

G'night, Hivers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 17, 2004)

Morning Hive.

I am wide awake and well this morning.

I'm happy.  My storyhour has just hit one full page.  Ive got a Math competancy teacher's exam on saturday to study for and just got a letter back from one of my applications.  Life is good.


----------



## ASH (May 17, 2004)

Good morning everyone. I am busy, as usual, cleaning. I was going to try and switch bedrooms with the kids, but now I am not so sure because there room does not have a cable hook up.  
So, I am trying to figure it all out.  Beyond that I am having a fine morning. Tired, but thats about all.

Congrats on the letter back, and your story hour Ao...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 17, 2004)

It was just a "hey. we got your application. we'll review them all after the 27th and let you know" kind of letter, but it's encouraging right now.


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2004)

boring monday here....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 17, 2004)

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2004)

like you wouldn't believe.......


----------



## Angcuru (May 17, 2004)

I am so @#&$ing bored.  :\


----------



## Darkness (May 18, 2004)

I'm bored too. I should turn off the comp and do something else.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 18, 2004)

Hey Hive.  It's awfully quiet in here.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 18, 2004)

Jibba, jabba. Fibba, fabba!


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2004)

Xangy, dire snob dibex trogh


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Xangy, dire snob dibex trogh




That's it! Gets out my visnew c3p0!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Mew?  Je ne parle pas gibberish!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 18, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Mew?  Je ne parle pas gibberish!




What chew talkin, sucka!? Donm't make me slap the white offa you boy!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 18, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> What chew talkin, sucka!? Donm't make me slap the white offa you boy!



 Ne parle pas à mon pote comme ça.

Amène-toi, le saoulon!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 18, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Ne parle pas à mon pote comme ça.
> 
> Amène-toi, le saoulon!





Like that kinda jive is gonna work on me, Turckey? I don't think so, 
Sir Osis don't play that!  


Anywho, bed time here, see you suckas on the flip flop!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 18, 2004)

hey btw your Tristan Agencourt (short agent) link doesn't work... you'Ve got one too many http's in there


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Think he was seeing double when he typed it?

night Mr. Osis.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 18, 2004)

Evening Hive. What's going on?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Not much.  Smacking around the Death Knight.  Having fun creating a Favored Soul.

Hows about you?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 18, 2004)

Just watched_ CSI: Miami._ They're creating a_ CSI: New York_ spin-off. I wasn't impressed. Now I'm watching_ Homicide_ on TNT and recovering from a fight with an orc.

Is Favored Soul from The Complete Divine?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

it was originally in the Miniatures handbook, but yes, I'm working out of complete divine.  I have to say that this class is much better than the cleric for me.  I just hate making spell lists, so prefer spontaneous casters.

This character isn't being made for anything, really.  Just testing out the class.


----------



## ASH (May 18, 2004)

Evening all. I just got back from applying for an overnights position. YAY ME!

I have no clue how i will work overnights, or when i will sleep. But it will figure itself out.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Sleep is for the weak.  Cast it off to see deeper into reality's mysteries.

Good luck Ash.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 18, 2004)

Good Luck from me too, ASH.

How is the character build working, Ao?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Oh. did anyone else catch the release of NBC's new fall lineup?

The best i could say about it was, "At least it's not reality tv."  I've already started repressing.  All I remember was Joey from Friends has his own show, there was a cartoon, and a show that was so absurdly bad sounding I laughed at it all the way through the Hawaii Five O type show's bit.

Sometimes I think my expectations for television are too high.


----------



## the Jester (May 18, 2004)

Hey ho, yo!  Arrr, pirates!

Er, how are we?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

He looks good.  I've gotten into the habit of making them as if they were for the current campaign I'm in, so I've got a focus.

He definately looks lie a playable character.  Decent whapper and a good spellslinger.  And his saves are gross.  Had a hard time picking spells.  Had to enlist guedo & orchid's help, since I'm used to picking arcane spells.


----------



## ASH (May 18, 2004)

You have expectations from TV....???


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Yeah.  I've gotten spoiled by Joss and PBS.  I'd kind of like to be able to expect good programming.  I know it's not going to happen, but it's a pipe dream.


----------



## ASH (May 18, 2004)

I have a talent to watch anything. I have really enjoyed mindless horrible television.  But I understand the difference between good television and mindless entertainment. 
I have one major shame, i adore the Cosby show. I will watch it in re-runs as long as its on. I have probably seen every damn episode.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

There was a time long ago when I watched the Cosby Show.  And Perfect Strangers.  And Alf.

I enjoyed them all.

My tastes have changed a lot.  To the point when I sometimes had to leave the room when orchid had Friends on, beause I found some of the jokes too cringe-worthy.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 18, 2004)

Hi Jester.

I watch lots of things. Police procedurals mostly these days (_L&O, L&O:SVU, CSI,_ sometimes_ Without a Trace_). I can't stand reality shows and most sit-coms.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Okay.  I'm officially tired enought to go to sleep.  night people.


----------



## the Jester (May 18, 2004)

I don't watch tv much at all; I prefer to smash televisions instead when possible.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 18, 2004)

Goodnight, Ao.
Jester, I noticed the TV smashing in the other thread. Where do you get them?


----------



## the Jester (May 18, 2004)

From my friends, acquaintances, etc. 

It's interesting, usually if you let a large number of people know that you're having a tv smashing, you'll get several donated.  Also, as people buy new toys they get rid of their old ones, and smashing is a fun and dramatic way to do it.  

Been a while- I don't have the proper sort of yard these days (livin' in an apartment).


----------



## Steve Jung (May 18, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> From my friends, acquaintances, etc.
> 
> It's interesting, usually if you let a large number of people know that you're having a tv smashing, you'll get several donated.  Also, as people buy new toys they get rid of their old ones, and smashing is a fun and dramatic way to do it.
> /snip/



I'll say.  Well, it's getting late here. I bid you goodnight.


----------



## the Jester (May 18, 2004)

G'night and g'morning, and g'journey to a friend of mine who's headed to Russia!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Morning Hive and all that.


----------



## randomling (May 18, 2004)

Hiya Ao!

How's things this (looks at watch) morning, for you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Okay. enworld is being a little slow, but it's nice out today (if a little muggy).

Not much going on today.  Studying for mathematics competancy and all.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 18, 2004)

Math is cool


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

I rather like it.  It's not as cool as ancient civilizations, but it's good nonetheless.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 18, 2004)

Yeah! Boards are back.


----------



## Dungannon (May 19, 2004)

Apparently they are, AO.  Still a little slow, but definitely much better than they were earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 19, 2004)

Yup. Evening Dungannon.

Another quiet night here.


----------



## Angcuru (May 19, 2004)

Hive is inactive, must give swift boot to the rear!


----------



## Tallok (May 19, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hive is inactive, must give swift boot to the rear!



ow! I was trying to read my history book!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 19, 2004)

Oww!  I was beating on a Death Knight

*whaps angcuru with the hongstick*

Don't you know better than to kick the hive?  When you hit the hive, it swarms.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 19, 2004)

It swarms, very briefly, then dies a lonely death. Until you bring out the difibrilator. Or however you spell that.
Damn.

Demiurge in (?)


----------



## Angcuru (May 19, 2004)

de-fib-ru-la-tor
defibrulator

i think.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 19, 2004)

Thank you. I always wondered, but was always too lazy to look it up...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 19, 2004)

Nope.  it's defibrillator.

Spellcheck is a wonderful thing.  Just had to be bored enough to actually check.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 19, 2004)

Intense...
Spelling...
Action!

Or something.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 19, 2004)

Usually I just correct spelling to mock guedo's atrocious spelling.

Guess I was just bored.


----------



## the Jester (May 19, 2004)

Well, Hello Hivers!

I'm home from a long night at work- now, um, wishing I had a lil somethin somethin to while away the hours with.


----------



## the Jester (May 19, 2004)

G'morning... anyone here?

'Allo, 'Ivemind?


----------



## randomling (May 19, 2004)

Hey Jester. How you doing? Still on? 

(Bored at work, when in a happier world I'd be hanging out with the friends who are meeting for drinks tonight.)


----------



## Sniktch (May 19, 2004)

'Allo, 'Ive 

Just passing through on my way to beat up Dragons and Death Knights.  The faction of Xaositects has been formed and seeks RPG dominance through chaos , murder, and mayhem.  Hiveminders welcome - come join our clan!  Evil tendencies encouraged


----------



## the Jester (May 19, 2004)

Hey randomling, Sniktch!  How are ya?

Boards seem to be gettin' slow...


----------



## randomling (May 19, 2004)

Soooo slooooow.....

I'm good, I get out of work in 10 mins, and my parents gave me a PS2! Don't think I can set it up yet but I've been wanting one for 3 years - so, psyched!

In other news, I'm running a real life game on Saturday for the first time in 18 months, and I have NO IDEA what to do! Aargh!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 19, 2004)

You'll do fine Randomling.  I ran a mod backwards the one and only time I ran anything, and everyone still had a good time.


----------



## Crothian (May 19, 2004)

Hey all.  Randomling, you will do fine.  Just remeber to relax and have fun, the rest will happen.

I just remvoed myself from one of the three games I am in.  My intensive plot game I ran on Tuesdays is on haitus, so I'm down to running a simple Star Wars game and soon to be playing in a Vampire Game.  It will be nice to have free time again.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 19, 2004)

Yes folks, there IS such a thing as too much gaming.

I've removed myself for a game or two because of overload.


----------



## Crothian (May 19, 2004)

well, alway take in account I do RPG reviews and I'm about to be judging a crapload of RPG books real;ly adds to the burn out level.  I spend a little too much time on RPGs and sometimes its nice to be able to do something else.  

How I miss football season...


----------



## orchid blossom (May 19, 2004)

Eh, football season has lost it's thrill since I left Wisconsin.  I can only catch the Packers on monday night games, or if they play on a Holiday.


----------



## Crothian (May 20, 2004)

A packers fan that has lost her faith?  I didn't know there was such a thing?  

You can probably catch a few on Sundays, least around here we get to watch a variety of games.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Eh, football season has lost it's thrill since I left Wisconsin.  I can only catch the Packers on monday night games, or if they play on a Holiday.




Why is that?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 20, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Consider it (the thread) dead as a newly born vampire



Somehow I have the feeling this wording should worry me a bit.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Somehow I have the feeling this wording should worry me a bit.




LOL

Have you ever wondered how many nanny husks it takes for a baby vampire to go through before getting over the breast feeding age?

*look around anxiously* uhm .. no .. me neither


----------



## orchid blossom (May 20, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Why is that?




Since I'm now in the Upstate New York television area, all I get of football games is the Giants, the Jets, or the Patriots.  Since most of the games take place at the same time and are on live, they show NY teams over the Packers.

And Crothian, I haven't lost the faith, just the ability to watch.  It's just less fun to check the website every monday rather than actually watch the games.


----------



## Angcuru (May 20, 2004)

Mowp.  Finally got finished putting tools away in the garage.  Now a bit of a break before I have to do some plumbing.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Since I'm now in the Upstate New York television area, all I get of football games is the Giants, the Jets, or the Patriots.  Since most of the games take place at the same time and are on live, they show NY teams over the Packers.




Ah, here they select two games to show on each of the two game times, each on a different channel. You can vote online for which games you prefer to be shown. Off course if you pay for it, you can see whatever game you want. I think it's about $1½ per game but you need to have a set-top box first though which I don't have.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 20, 2004)

Well, if I could afford Satellite TV I could order one of those sports packages where you get ALL the games.  But I don't like TV enough to pay for that much programming.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

Should I note that Sniktch among others are so envious of me being able to see the games at all.   

And note, American football is a very small sport here. Not many watch it, or play it.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 20, 2004)

Can't say I'm surprised.  I only watch Packer games, otherwise I don't find football very interesting.  You have to understand Wisconsin to understand the Packer thing.  We're kind of brainwashed as children.  Beer, brats, and the Pack.  (Of course, I don't like beer or brats, so I'm not sure how successful it was.)


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

I find it very interesting on the other hand and watch every game I can come by.

Meat Loaf sang (and Jim Steinman wrote it) "two out of three ain't bad" .. but what is one out of three then?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 20, 2004)

Ok, this isn't good.  Ao is getting near the end of what he has prepared for the story hour, and then I'm supposed to take over.  I just read over what I've written so far, and I hate it.  Far too much tell.  Event, event, event, no fun.  

So I think I'm going to have to start over, but I'm blocked again.  Maybe I'll just have to let it go for today and get back at it again on the weekend.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 20, 2004)

Evening Hive. What's up?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

Good morning.    Appearantly not that much ...


----------



## omrob (May 20, 2004)

(cough)


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

omrob said:
			
		

> (cough)




Anything the matter oh friend of the Jester?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 20, 2004)

Evening all.  what's up is the Angel Series Finale.  Wheeeeee.  Much coolness and still 25 minutes to go.

Had a fun day in North Hampton.  Bought dice.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Had a fun day in North Hampton.  Bought dice.




Nothing like a round trip across the pond, eh?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 20, 2004)

Heh. I wish.

Just across the state border.  Nice little town.  I had never been there before, but guedo has several times.  Had japanese food for lunch and wandered around a lot.  Had some really good negative chocolate chip ice cream (chocolate ice cream with white chocolate chips) with real chocolate sprinkles.

Fun, fun day.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

Good for you. Me, not so fun a day, mostly boring things about boring work and stuff. But of course tomorrow is (actually today now) is a holiday so who cares about staying up late


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

But anyways, even for me 4 AM is about time to go to bed. C YA tomorrow.


----------



## omrob (May 20, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> But of course tomorrow is (actually today now) is a holiday so who cares about staying up late




Danish royalty are so COOL!

_(Chugs beer in salutation to Denmark's royal nuptials)_


----------



## the Jester (May 20, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Anything the matter oh friend of the Jester?




Hey, how'd you know that??

Oh yeah, his sig.    

Anyway, I'm just dropping a post in at work- currently on my lunch- but I have a feeling it's gonna be a late night tonight.... lots to do before I can leave!

Well, hopefully it won't be _too_ late before I get off- sposed to be in about 45 mins, more likely about 2 hours...


----------



## ASH (May 20, 2004)

good eve all!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 20, 2004)

Hello Ash.

Hmm... it's getting late here. me tired.

What's up?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hey, how'd you know that??
> 
> Oh yeah, his sig.




Actually I hadn't noticed his sig but this thread sorta clued me in   

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=88458


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

omrob said:
			
		

> Danish royalty are so COOL!
> 
> _(Chugs beer in salutation to Denmark's royal nuptials)_




Cheers back. Just out genuine interest why do you think so? Because of thier picture? Or because you actually know something about them?

EDIT: Hey I am Community Supporter now .. yeah .. better get started on that RPG character then


----------



## the Jester (May 20, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Well, hopefully it won't be _too_ late before I get off- sposed to be in about 45 mins, more likely about 2 hours...




Turned out to be almost _three_ hours.  Busy night. Which is good (cuz we make more $$ and the time flies bad) and bad (cuz I have to work late and usually there's figurative fires that need putting out).


----------



## the Jester (May 20, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Cheers back. Just out genuine interest why do you think so? Because of thier picture?




Well, I can't speak for omrob, but I don't know much about them and think their pic is pretty darn cool.


----------



## the Jester (May 20, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Actually I hadn't noticed his sig but this thread sorta clued me in
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=88458




Aha!    I guess I let the cat out the bag on that one myself, didn't I...?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 20, 2004)

Wheee. morning hive.  The Xaositect Clan is growing.  This is good.  We're up to 6 members.

I've run out of prewritten story hour posts, so posts will be coming less frequently.

Now today I get to study for my math competancy exam some more.  So, so fun.


----------



## ASH (May 20, 2004)

Good day all. I am somewhat frusterated at a few things on the internet today.  Does that happen to anyone else, they go to a website and something said, or some picture just rub's them the wrong way..??

I am trying to not let it ruin my day, but it has brought my moring down.

On a postitve note, i am not tired.


----------



## randomling (May 20, 2004)

Happens to me all the time, Ash. Don't sweat it!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Good day all. I am somewhat frusterated at a few things on the internet today.  Does that happen to anyone else, they go to a website and something said, or some picture just rub's them the wrong way..??




I have a nagging feeling that might be me. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 20, 2004)

Yes, I get rubbed the wrong way by posts on the internet all the time.  It is, after all, the internet.

I generally just try to laugh it off and be thankful I don't actually have to deal with the person on a daily basis in person.


----------



## diaglo (May 20, 2004)

i take the whole internet with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 20, 2004)

Isn't that a big pill to swallow, diaglo?


----------



## diaglo (May 20, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Isn't that a big pill to swallow, diaglo?




look at my avatar. i gotta use those teeth to bite something.


----------



## ASH (May 20, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I have a nagging feeling that might be me. Sorry about that.



No.   
Its actually some political thing on LJ comment area. I should not have gotten involved in the discussion, but I did.


----------



## Darkness (May 20, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> Happens to me all the time, Ash. Don't sweat it!



 Sorry to hear that... Personally, after moderating EN World and NKL for 2-3 years I'm no longer bothered by just about anything.


----------



## the Jester (May 20, 2004)

G'morning, Hivers!

Slept in a lil this morning- it looks to be a beautiful day off at this point.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 20, 2004)

oh yeah. it is absolutely gorgeous here.

Oh how I love spring.


----------



## the Jester (May 20, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Oh how I love spring.




It's definitely when my town is at its best in terms of the sheer beauty of it all.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

I love the spring too .. it's like nature is born again


----------



## the Jester (May 20, 2004)

Well... I think I'm off to get some breakfast/brunch, then maybe some socks, underwear and lamps.  

I currently have to bring the lamp from my room to the living room when I want light in the front area!    The underwear/sock situation isn't quite so desperate yet, thank god, but if I don't act fast....


----------



## omrob (May 20, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Well... I think I'm off to get some breakfast/brunch, then maybe some socks, underwear and lamps.
> 
> I currently have to bring the lamp from my room to the living room when I want light in the front area!





WE game in total darkness from time to time when the lamps don't make the epic journey. Good thing there are lots of shiny surfaces to reflect light around the Jester's cave so a few candles do the trick!


Seriously though - world - its Celebrate Davis day and there is a big party going on a few blocks from  the J's house. I'd be excited if I were him.


----------



## the Jester (May 21, 2004)

omrob said:
			
		

> WE game in total darkness from time to time when the lamps don't make the epic journey. Good thing there are lots of shiny surfaces to reflect light around the Jester's cave so a few candles do the trick!
> 
> 
> Seriously though - world - its Celebrate Davis day and there is a big party going on a few blocks from  the J's house. I'd be excited if I were him.




Oh yeah, I forgot!  

Er, what are _you_ doing tonight, and when?  I was just mulling hittin' the 5:15 showing of Troy; I've heard mixed reviews but the previews looked spectac-u-lar.


----------



## omrob (May 21, 2004)

Awning - v. - to put up an awning or shade structure 

can i get away with that or did i just make up a verb?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

Bored!

And not in a writing mood.


----------



## Dungannon (May 21, 2004)

Evening, Hive.  Looks like another exciting Thursday night round here.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

Yup.  it's just a whirlwind of fun here at our apartment.

Neither of us want to clean the apartment at all, and we've got the gaming group coming over tomorrow night, so it has to get cleaned.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 21, 2004)

Thursdays blow goats. It's far enough into the week that my work scedule is wearing me down, but it's still another day before i get my paycheck.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

Evening, Sir O.  Just sent some fake cash your way.


----------



## Dungannon (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure he'll repay you with fake beer, Ao.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

Heh. That's what I love about this game.  The fake beer increases your character's rage.


----------



## Dungannon (May 21, 2004)

An alcoholic barbarian would be _real_ dangerous then.


----------



## the Jester (May 21, 2004)

omrob said:
			
		

> can i get away with that or did i just make up a verb?




Don't worry, we make up lots of words around here.

Hi, Sir Osis!  Howdy, Ao and Dungannon!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

Indeed, he would be quite dangerous.  Makes me want to play a Drunken Master, though.

Hi Jester.  Did you go see Troy?

Ooooooh.  I hear thunder.  Neat.


----------



## the Jester (May 21, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hi Jester.  Did you go see Troy?





Yep, I liked it a lot more than most of the people I know that saw it.  Lots of cool violence.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 21, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> An alcoholic barbarian would be _real_ dangerous then.





What about a 3.0 Drunken Master build anyone?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

I've got a 3.5 Dwarven Monk that seems slated for Drunken Master.  He was a fun character.

Morning Hive.  I'm taking on Hagdar in battle this morning.  It's a little one sided, but we'll see who wins.


----------



## Crothian (May 21, 2004)

I've stopped playing RPG...it was fun for like fie minutes but it got old really fast.  

Never liked the drunken master prestige class, it's just not what a druken master is.


----------



## ASH (May 21, 2004)

Hi all. Hows the en hive today?


----------



## Crothian (May 21, 2004)

tired...justa bit on the dpressed side of things for some reason, really like to do nothing but that is not an option


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

I haven't actually seen the 3.5 class.  I wasn't enamoured with the 3.0 class.  It just fit the character.  of course, for him to progress into the class, I'd have to play him again.  since it was a oneshot, not sure that I will.  He was just fun, though.  It's nice to play evil once in a while and laugh at the elf who falls into the pit trap that I evaded.

As for RPG, I haven't quite lost interest yet.  It's getting rather repetative to beat up the Death Knight, though.  We need a few other higher level bots.

Morning Ash.  Nice out here, but I've got studying to do.  And the apartment is a mess.  Naughty gamers coming over in about 5 hours.


----------



## ASH (May 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> tired...justa bit on the dpressed side of things for some reason, really like to do nothing but that is not an option




*hugs* Try and smile.   

Drunken Master was never a class that I looked at with any real depth. I have never actually played a monk. I am a bit too much of a hack and slash player. I like big weapons and strong characters.  

Drew is thinking of running some Feng Shie(sp?) soon.


----------



## the Jester (May 21, 2004)

Morning me Hivers!  Arrr!

[/pirate]

Chin up, Crothian- remember, when you feel down, you have dozens of rpg books to review and use for nefarious adventure purposes.  Damn, that'd keep _me_ happy.  I can only assume that your collection has continued to grow.

*bows in awe, once again, of Crothian's gaming stuff*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

Ah Feng Shui!  I love Feng Shui.  Only gotten to play one game, but loved it.  It was Dr. Midnight's game at the last Boston gameday.  Got to play with Silver Moon and Sir Osis.

Scrappy Kids are lots of fun.  I played a naive plump boy.  I had much more fun humiliating the opponents than doing actual damage.

It is by no means a game i could actually run, but is lots of fun to play.  Also one of the few times I call for less plot.


----------



## Crothian (May 21, 2004)

THe reviews at times swallow one up.  Sure, the RPG collections is more then a decent size, but its just stuff.

Feng Shui is a great game and I'd love to pick up a copy of it one day.


----------



## ASH (May 21, 2004)

I am excited. I have had little intrest in playing anything but D&D. Drew has been playing Mutants and Masterminds, and Star Wars. If he does in fact run Feng Shui, it will be the first time I have played a non-dnd game.  Well, Its 11am here, and I need to get busy. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

It's definately a fun little game.  It doesn't lend itself well to actual campaigns, because of the concept, but does seem to work for sequels.

The only one in our group capable of running such a game has the book.  To describe his friday night character, we commonly say, "Okay. Take the concept of the game Feng Shui and port it into DnD.  That is Padraic."


----------



## the Jester (May 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THe reviews at times swallow one up.  Sure, the RPG collections is more then a decent size, but its just stuff.
> .




True, true... but it's _stuff_ that can trigger or aid the creative process.  Gotta love that!

Maybe you need to go outside and find a pretty place to get back to nature for a while- I know when I'm all bummed that often helps.


----------



## Crothian (May 21, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> True, true... but it's _stuff_ that can trigger or aid the creative process.  Gotta love that!
> 
> Maybe you need to go outside and find a pretty place to get back to nature for a while- I know when I'm all bummed that often helps.




Well, I've cut back on my gamin as gaming is just too big part of me right now.  I was runniong two games, and playing in a third:  All d20.  Plus reviews on d20 stuff and having the ENnie stuff right around the corner is just been like all I do in my free time is do gaming stuff.  

I dropped out of the game I was playing, put one of my games on Hiatus and it will be replaced with a friend running Vampire.  THe Game I still will DM is Star Wars and its not as intense as the others.  

Nature is good and I do get to go on walks through the parks ever now and then.


----------



## the Jester (May 21, 2004)

Sometimes it's good to step back for a while.  Time out is often really important.  (Witness my trip around the country... )

Maybe you should do the ENWorld Ambassador thing!


----------



## Crothian (May 21, 2004)

I can't take that kind of time off.  One day though.....


----------



## Crothian (May 21, 2004)

It's hailing, black clouds above...I won't be suprised if we get a tornado, it looks like storm for it.  The temperature is right for one, and hail is a good sign for the conditions at this time.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

oooh. tornadoes.  They're neat to watch.  I've seen a couple from the backseat of a car or on a train.

Just don't let them get too close.


----------



## Crothian (May 21, 2004)

well, the storm is letting up, but the thunder is loud.  I've never seen one in person, but did see one that almost formed.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

It's very cool to watch one form and move.  It's also very scary at the same time.

Each time I've seen one while in a car, it's been bad weather out and we've been heading home.  Now that I think about it, I was actually driving once when i saw one.  I was already freaked out about driving in really bad weather.  Seeing that tornado while driving a Ford Econoline van with 6 other people in the car really didn't help to ease my mood.

The one time on the train, I was with a boy scout group heading out to Philmont Scout ranch.  We were moving through one of those Central Plains states (no clue which one).


----------



## omrob (May 21, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> It's very cool to watch one form and move.  It's also very scary at the same time.




Yo soy un virgen para los tornados. 

In my best Spanglish


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

Don't speak Spanglish.  Or spanish.  I rather enjoy "Tortilla Soup" though.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 21, 2004)

Que pasa, ijo della puta .. is the only phase you need to learn mate. Then you'll get along fine with the local population


----------



## the Jester (May 22, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Just don't let them get too close.




"Back off, you!"


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 22, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> "Back off, you!"




Er du gal, mand?

That doesn't wook nearly as well, now does it?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 22, 2004)

Evening Hive.

Short game tonight, though the DM freaked me out when he had a Pit Fiend summoned in a fight.  Turned out to be an illusion, but I wouldn't have put it past him to sick one on us.

Wasn't that long ago we took down a Marilith, after all.


----------



## the Jester (May 22, 2004)

Howdy Ao!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 22, 2004)

Hello.  Another fun night there, Jester?

I'm getting ready for bed soon.  Got that math exam tomorrow afternoon and all.


----------



## the Jester (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, can't stay up too late- have to work early in the morning.  And I got called in for a few hours this evening, but only a lil bit.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 22, 2004)

Hey Hive. How is everyone?


----------



## the Jester (May 22, 2004)

Hi Steve!

I'm good, though tired; and lookin' forward to running my epic game tomorrow.  

ElderJames has recently joined our group via the gamers seeking gamers forum; tomorrow will be his first game in the epic group (we've been playing the halflings for the last few games).


----------



## Steve Jung (May 22, 2004)

Is your epic game high-level epic, or low-level epic?


----------



## the Jester (May 22, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Is your epic game high-level epic, or low-level epic?




The party currently ranges from 18th to 23rd, so lower-epic level.


----------



## Crothian (May 22, 2004)

Morning y'all.  Are you using the ELH?  How do you and the players like it?  Personally I think it did well at some things like the feat options and the monsters but failed in others like the epic spells and the classes.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 22, 2004)

Afternoon Hive.  Just barely aftrnoon here.  Hmm... I need to eat lunch, since it is half an hour before I need to leave for my test, but I'm not hungry. this isn't good.


----------



## ASH (May 22, 2004)

Evening hive. Hows it going?
I got hired. YAY me!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Ash!  You're working overnight right?  So no customers?


----------



## Crothian (May 22, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Evening hive. Hows it going?
> I got hired. YAY me!




Doing what?


----------



## ASH (May 22, 2004)

There will be customers, but not very many. Its open 24hrs a day.

 I will be stocking the ladies clothing, and answering the phones.
 
Not very challenging.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 22, 2004)

At 2 a.m. not challenging is a good thing.  lol


----------



## Crothian (May 22, 2004)

is it a department store or what kind of place?  You can get some wierdos coming in on the night shift


----------



## ASH (May 22, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> At 2 a.m. not challenging is a good thing.  lol




No kidding. I am going to start to try to stay up late so that I can get used to sleeping during the day.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 22, 2004)

Her friendly neighborhood Walmart, I believe, Crothian.


----------



## Dungannon (May 22, 2004)

Congrats, Ash.   Hope you like it.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 22, 2004)

Good afternoon Hive. Congratulations, ASH. When do you start?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 22, 2004)

Good afternoon.  I'm tired.  And bored unfortunetly.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 22, 2004)

Has anyone else entered in the contest to win props from the_ Angel _ finale? It's at http://www.tvguide.com/angelstakes. One can enter once a day.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 22, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Has anyone else entered in the contest to win props from the_ Angel _ finale? It's at http://www.tvguide.com/angelstakes. One can enter once a day.




I hadn't heard about it.  I'll have to make sure Ao knows.


----------



## Sniktch (May 22, 2004)

Hidey ho, Hive! 

No, I hadn't seen that, Steve, thanks for posting it.  On another note, I wanted to ask you if you'd renounce your ties to the Overnight Guild and come to the dark side of the Xaositects.  C'mon, it'll be just like the old days when we made drive bys together  

Does diaglo check in here?  I have thrown down the gauntlet to him a few moments ago.


----------



## diaglo (May 22, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Does diaglo check in here?  I have thrown down the gauntlet to him a few moments ago.





hidey hoo.


----------



## Sniktch (May 22, 2004)

I thought I'd seen your face in here a few times.  This battle is going a bit slower than I thought (not that I mind by any stretch).  

I'm just trying to create some clan rivalries here - you know, spice things up a bit


----------



## Steve Jung (May 22, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hidey ho, Hive!
> 
> No, I hadn't seen that, Steve, thanks for posting it.  On another note, I wanted to ask you if you'd renounce your ties to the Overnight Guild and come to the dark side of the Xaositects.  C'mon, it'll be just like the old days when we made drive bys together
> 
> Does diaglo check in here?  I have thrown down the gauntlet to him a few moments ago.



Oh I don't know. Blargney gave me a nice shiny signing bonus.


----------



## Sniktch (May 22, 2004)

Oh, I'm sure we can work something out.  I've got a bit stashed away if its coin that buys your service  

Egads!  I'm blind!  Dirty zanderat!


----------



## diaglo (May 22, 2004)

i hat dialup.

i didn't take my last message about going down in a blaze of glory


----------



## Steve Jung (May 22, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sure we can work something out.  I've got a bit stashed away if its coin that buys your service
> 
> Egads!  I'm blind!  Dirty zanderat!



Oh, it's not necessarily the price. I just feel a certain… duty to stay for a while. I don't want to gain a rep for being a mercenary.


----------



## diaglo (May 22, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Egads!  I'm blind!  Dirty zanderat!




i gave into my dark side.


----------



## Sniktch (May 22, 2004)

Drat!  That's too bad - it was a decent fight considering the 15 level gap.  Got me halfway to the next level, even.  I returned any winnings I took with interest, mostly because I couldn't see to count the coins  

I suppose I understand, Steve.  Of course, you know that means we're at war


----------



## Sniktch (May 22, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i gave into my dark side.




You've been invited - anything in particular you need or have been saving for?  Incidentally, I've got an outstanding invite to Rufus the Black.  Lets keep our fingers crossed and hope he accepts


----------



## Angcuru (May 22, 2004)

ARG!  SNARL!  ETC.!   

I _hate_ my motherboard and processor.  *STABINATION*  Must get paid soon so can save for updateyness.


----------



## Angcuru (May 22, 2004)

BTW, if there are any ENWorlders with Everquest characters on The Seventh Hammer server in the 5-13 lvl range looking to group up, either let me know here or send a tell to *Fobur*.  LVL 8 Froglok Cleric with a blunt instrument for bashing stuff.


----------



## Sniktch (May 22, 2004)

Time to run off and make dinner.  Take care, Hive  I'll probably stop in tomorrow to check on things.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 23, 2004)

See you around, Sniktch.
Angcuru, problems with the old machine?


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Hi Steve.  Very much so with the problems.  My motherboard is about 3 or 4 years old, obsolete, and non-XP compatible.  The processor is a 1.7 intel, which overheats like you wouldn't believe, despite the fact that I have about 10 case fans, a bay cooler, a PCI cooler, and hard-drive cooler in the case or a total of 17 @#($*& fans.  So I'm going to pick up a state-of the art motherboard, new Athalon 64 XP processor with a gargantuan heat-sink, and a new SETA Harddrive to use exclusively for system and program use.  All my non-system/games stuff will be on my other two hard drives, so that there will be no way in HECK that it will crash for non-software related purposes.  Plus I'm gonna get a new Video Card capable of running Unreal 3, which has the most advanced in-game 3d graphics engine known to man.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 23, 2004)

Ah. I see. With that many upgrades, why don't you get a new machine? BTW, did you get the set of chainmail I sent you?


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

yeah I got it at about the same time I got my bonus for joining my clan.  I'm all spiffy now.


----------

